# I want to carry more often, suggestions needed



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I got my CCW in January and have exercising my right since then. My problem, however, is that I am finding that I can't carry as much as I want to. Let me explain. 

My first problem is that I live on the border of Iowa and Illinois. I am an Iowa resident and have an Iowa permit. Illinois doesn't allow carry. I work in Illinois. So any day that I work I can't carry. It is impractical to carry, stop and the bridge (across the river between the two states) secure the gun and then proceed into Illinois then reverse the whole process on the way home. A normal work schedule means that more days than not I am leaving the house without my gun. Additionally, my employer forbids weapons on company property. On days that I don't work I have to plan around if I am going to need to cross the bridge. If I am, I really can't carry. 

The second issue is that I go to the gym up to five days per week. Wearing sweat pants or gym shorts makes it impossible (unsafe) to carry with my IWB holster. I have considered pocket carry but then I have to secure the gun during my workout. There are no lockers available, only cubbies. I am not comfortable leaving the gun essentially unsecured in a cubby, even if it is basically hidden in a gym bag or whatever. I know that at least one police officer regularly brings his off duty pistol to the gym and just keeps it in his gym bag. I don't know if he locks it up or not. 

Between my work schedule and my gym schedule I find that I can carry less than 10% of the time. While this is certainly better than nothing I would like to increase it. I feel that a good way to secure the gun in my vehicle would help a little but it is not even close to the total solution. When carrying I try to keep as low a profile as possible, so I would like to minimize any transferring of the gun from my pocket/holster to any other place. In other words, I don't want to pop my trunk and have to expose the gun to secure it before I go into the gym. 

I know there are some real pros here, am I missing any options? What can I do to increase the percentage of time I am carrying? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I hear illinoid is voting soon on shall issue for Cpl. Also I know that I think ARK reciently voted that you CAN 
carry to your work parking lot and lock it there so you are protected to and from work, by law. Hopefully we
can get more laws like this in the book so we can do what we should be able to do anyways and that is keep
and bear arms.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I live in Il and its been on the ballet several times in the past and been beaten every time. Not even close.

Too many scared and ilinformed people here. There is no changing their minds on this. For them its seems like a "how I feel" type of vote not a "what I know" type of vote.

For those out of state, Chicago bans all handguns except by LEO's. Not sure about shotguns. So the criminals have plenty, while we have none.

Also their is a State politician here that wants to make available to all the general public, a list of who own guns and the type. If inacted, the criminals will know who does not own guns in their homes. It really sets up those that choose not to own and if you want to steal a certain type of gun where they are located.

I love my State.


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

kyroguy.
You are in a bad spot concerning this. I may suggest you expand your knowledge in both states as to other possible weapons you may carry legally, including concealed. I may also suggest you expand your knowledge in self defense and other protective measures you can take, such as bullet proof windows in your car for example. Don't let what you can't do stop you from what you can do.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What are you carrying?

First suggestions are getting a smart carry for the gym and a COM safe for the car.

Congrats on getting your permit, shall issue is a wonderful thing.


----------

